# Cannot Connect to net - Winsock problem



## mateojimmy (Dec 20, 2008)

I keep getting errors w/ Winsock. I click the Windows repair in the diagnostic and it repairs and reboots. I continue to get the same errors. I just repaired from a Virtumonde malware pest. Not sure if it is related. I pasted a copy of the WinSock Diagnostic log. 


Last diagnostic run time: 12/19/08 21:34:02 WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
error Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10061. 
error Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] could not perform simple loopback communication. Error -1. 
error Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error -1. 
error Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider could not perform simple loopback communication. Error 10061. 
error A connectivity problem exists with an installed LSP. 
action Automated repair: Reset WinSock catalog 
action Successfully executed: netsh winsock reset catalog 
info System restart required 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection, Device=Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS 
info Network connection: Name=1394 Connection, Device=1394 Net Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394 
info Network connection: Name=Internet Connection, Device=Internet Connection, MediaType=SHARED ACCESS HOST LAN, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection 
action User input required: Select network connection 
info Wireless connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn FTP (Passive): Error 12029 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTPS: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12029 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.hotmail.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTPS: Error 12029 connecting to www.passport.net: A connection with the server could not be established 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.


----------



## petermac27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone got the answer to this problem


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. The link below should help you.

How to determine and to recover from Winsock2 corruption in Windows Server 2003, in Windows XP, and in Windows Vista

How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


----------

